# Where's my hammer???



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Going through some old boxes, I came up with a few hammers.










Also found some other old tools



















What do you guys keep around for old tools?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep around, like on display, or actually use?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

either...
I'd love to see some displays..........


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

These are my user tools. A 1940's Boice-Crane helmet head drill press. And the hand tools I always reach for. The router plane dates to 1895. 

Most everything else I have is newer ( within 20 years)


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Tcleve, you do have some jewels there. That's a great collection.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, Brink.
I actually have a carpenter's chest that I'm going to dig out and see if I can outfit it like a carpenter would from "the old days".

You've got some really nice pieces there yourself.
I like the molding plane on the right. Is it functional and what task does it perform?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's a Stanley 45 plow plane. It's a true marvel...it'll cut rabbets, dados, grooves, beading, small coves, round overs. I think they offered 30+ different cutters. 

It's the only tool I cant't use. All I need is the cutters. I'm having trouble finding them. Or, more accurately, finding them at a price I like.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> That's a Stanley 45 plow plane. It's a true marvel...it'll cut rabbets, dados, grooves, beading, small coves, round overs. I think they offered 30+ different cutters.
> 
> It's the only tool I cant't use. All I need is the cutters. I'm having trouble finding them. Or, more accurately, finding them at a price I like.



:shifty::whistling::shifty:...

:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

NICE !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> What do you guys keep around for old tools?


When woodworking for a long time most all my tools are old.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> What do you guys keep around for old tools?


...Brink... He's a really old tool:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

a few jems I have found over the years...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I got a few of the old timers. Most of them hang on the walls.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

*true love*

Heres a few I have laying around, all are users. Most still need some work.
1) The few I just finished restoring
2) 1 and 2 man saws, teeth set on these guys are ridiculous!
3) Buffalo forge hand powered drill press (sadly the frame was cracked when i had it shipped home!!)
4) Huge Diston backsaw
5) hand powered bench grinders.


This is an awesome thread!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

firemedic said:


> :shifty::whistling::shifty:...
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Looks familiar....but I had to keep my other cutters.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> Looks familiar....but I had to keep my other cutters.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29292"/>
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29293"/>


:laughing: see, Brink... Don't hate on me!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

All of my planes and saws are pre WWII. My chisels are of mixed and unknown vintage. The bits I use are from 1919. I have know idea about the braces. Most everything in my shop are garage sale/flea market finds.


----------

